# Jambalaya (Creole)



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

Howdy fellas and non fellas and people who think they are trees, animals, walls and lamps! Sitting around today watching college bowl games. Jambalaya was on the menu. Y'all are gonna want to give this a try as it's a flavor bomb. I'll start out with ingredients.......

1.5lb chicken breast
12oz Andouille sausage
1lb raw, pealed and deveined shrimp
14oz can crushed tomatoes
1.5c long grain white rice
3c chicken broth
1.5T slap ya mama plus .5T reserved
1t dried thyme
1t dried oregano
1/2t black pepper
1/2t crushed red pepper
1t filé powder
2t Wooster sauce
2-4 dashes Louisiana hot sauce
4 cloves minced garlic
1 large sweet onion
1 green bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
2 celery stalks

Dice up the bells, onion and celery (Cajun trinity)

Slice sausage into rounds, cut chicken into small cubes and peal and devein shrimp.

Get your pot heated up and add some olive oil and brown the sausage 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Once browned remove with slotted spoon. This is a flavor building meal so leave the drippings in the pot. Add more olive oil and throw in the chicken to brown. Add the half tablespoon of slap your mama that you reserved
	

		
			
		

		
	






Once browned remove chicken and add the Cajun trinity and the minced garlic. Let it go until soft
	

		
			
		

		
	






When soft add the crushed tomatoes, the rest of spices, Wooster, hot sauce and the sausage and chicken back in the pot. Let it cook for a few minutes to let the flavors come together 
	

		
			
		

		
	






After 10-15 min add the rice and chicken broth. Bring to a boil then cover and reduce heat to a simmer
	

		
			
		

		
	






Let it go for around 30min stirring every few minutes or so until the rice begins to soak up the goodness. You may need to add more broth if it gets too thick. When rice is tender. Maybe 45min in add the raw shrimp and stir in and cover. Let it cook for 10min or until the shrimp is pink. Put it in a bowl, garnish with parsley and green onions, add some crusty bread and get ready for your tongue to slap you in the face!
	

		
			
		

		
	






This stuff is delicious and there wasn't a drop left.

Hope everyone has a wonderful new year!


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks really good. Sorry I missed the dinner invite.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

Appreciate it bud. As close as you are you have a standing reservation lol. Would love to hang out and have some good food


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 31, 2022)

That sure looks damn good...Perfect for bowl game watching  !!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> That sure looks damn good...Perfect for bowl game watching  !!


Thanks bud. This is the real deal deliciousness


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2022)

Damn bud !! That looks fantastic . Nice work Jake .


----------



## tbern (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks very good, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks perfect for game day AND any day Jake !  Great colors and flavors!

Keith


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 31, 2022)

Looking awesome Jake.  Great job buddy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Damn bud !! That looks fantastic . Nice work Jake .


Thanks Rich. Turned out pretty damn good. Had a house full of teenagers and they licked it clean


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks very good, thanks for the recipe!


Appreciate it bud. Hope you'll give it a try


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Looks perfect for game day AND any day Jake !  Great colors and flavors!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith. It's delicious. Go Dawgs


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> Looking awesome Jake.  Great job buddy!


Thanks Dave. We really need to get together for a beer!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow that’s flavor town, Jake. Most delicious. Nice work.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 31, 2022)

That will be on the list for next week for sure.  Not sure how to handle the salt in the slap ya momma, but will work that out.  

Looks like a plenty of beer meal.  Yum


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Dave. We really need to get together for a beer!


When all of this holiday stuff is over, you're on!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Wow that’s flavor town, Jake. Most delicious. Nice work.


Thanks Eric. Flavor town for sure


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> That will be on the list for next week for sure.  Not sure how to handle the salt in the slap ya momma, but will work that out.
> 
> Looks like a plenty of beer meal.  Yum


Appreciate it ray. You could leave the 2T of slap your mama and use no sodium broth. 2T isn't alot for a big meal like this. I'm on bp meds and feel great lol. Also tony c has a no salt Cajun seasoning or you can mix up your own. I just really like the slap ya mama and find it less salty than it's competition. Hope you will give this a go and let me know if you have any questions


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> When all of this holiday stuff is over, you're on!


Don't tempt me with a good time!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow! That is reservation worthy! Incredible cook, top notch as always, and I can’t wait to try it! Top of the list. Thank you for sharing Jake!


----------



## clifish (Dec 31, 2022)

What an awesome meal Jake!  great way to bring in the New Year!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 1, 2023)

Jake, you nailed that one!! I could taste that from here.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2023)

Beautiful looking and sounding meal Jake. You nailed it.

Go Dawgs
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

Looks great Jake! Big like! Just how I like it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice one Jake.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 1, 2023)

Jesus Jake, that looks incredible!! A truly stunning meal. You folks are killing it with the Creole food recently. I really need to get on the bandwagon. Very nice job my friend.

Robert


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 1, 2023)

That looks good Jake, Id destroy a cpl bowls of it


----------



## mr_whipple (Jan 1, 2023)

That looks killer. I'm gonna do this. I don't each a lot of rice anymore but I think I can work my way through a pot of this.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice Jake , I could even pick out the shrimp and put those in Mona s bowl, she would be happy

Good pot of food

David


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 1, 2023)

Only thing missing is a good icy cold beer to wash it down.
Looks good from here.

Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That is reservation worthy! Incredible cook, top notch as always, and I can’t wait to try it! Top of the list. Thank you for sharing Jake!


Thanks Jed. Sure did hit the spot


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

clifish said:


> What an awesome meal Jake!  great way to bring in the New Year!


Appreciate it Cliff. Happy new year bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Jake, you nailed that one!! I could taste that from here.


Thanks Charles. It's a saliva inducing meal for sure lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

gmc2003 said:


> Beautiful looking and sounding meal Jake. You nailed it.
> 
> Go Dawgs
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Was a crazy exciting game to watch


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> Looks great Jake! Big like! Just how I like it.


Thanks Steve. Hope you'll give it a try


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nice one Jake.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

tx smoker said:


> Jesus Jake, that looks incredible!! A truly stunning meal. You folks are killing it with the Creole food recently. I really need to get on the bandwagon. Very nice job my friend.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. If I was forced to only eat one genre of food for the rest of my life it would be Cajun/creole


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> That looks good Jake, Id destroy a cpl bowls of it


Appreciate it Kevin


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

mr_whipple said:


> That looks killer. I'm gonna do this. I don't each a lot of rice anymore but I think I can work my way through a pot of this.


Thanks bud. Let me know how you like it


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice Jake , I could even pick out the shrimp and put those in Mona s bowl, she would be happy
> 
> Good pot of food
> 
> David


Thanks David. Give it a try. We do it with crawfish or scallops sometimes


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

JLeonard said:


> Only thing missing is a good icy cold beer to wash it down.
> Looks good from here.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. Plenty of cold beers were consumed lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 1, 2023)

Jake,  that jambalaya looks sooo incredibly tasty.  Wish I had a big bowl of it. 

Stu


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jake,  that jambalaya looks sooo incredibly tasty.  Wish I had a big bowl of it.
> 
> Stu


Appreciate it Stu. Wish I had a bowl as well lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2023)

Damn Jake… swing and a Grand Slam buddy!  Looks phenomenal!  Thanks for posting and the recipe!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2023)

Dang Jake, it doesn’t get any better than that!
I could really use a bowl of that right now, it looks delicious!
Bookmarked!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2023)

And Jake's in the bright lights! Congrats!


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 1, 2023)

This looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 1, 2023)

Well deserved ride, Jake!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Damn Jake… swing and a Grand Slam buddy!  Looks phenomenal!  Thanks for posting and the recipe!


Thanks Justin give it a try one of these days


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang Jake, it doesn’t get any better than that!
> I could really use a bowl of that right now, it looks delicious!
> Bookmarked!!
> Al


Appreciate it Al. It's pretty easy except the prep work. Let me know if you try it


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Steve H said:


> And Jake's in the bright lights! Congrats!


Thanks again Steve


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Texas Cookin' said:


> This looks good. Thanks for sharing.


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well deserved ride, Jake!!


Thanks again Charles!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 1, 2023)

Looks outstanding, Jake! Congrats on the carousel.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2023)

Great looking meal Jake! Bet your house smelled like heaven! And all the teenagers cleaned up and did dishes right?

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Looks outstanding, Jake! Congrats on the carousel.


Appreciate it Derek


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Brokenhandle said:


> Great looking meal Jake! Bet your house smelled like heaven! And all the teenagers cleaned up and did dishes right?
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan and no they dined and dashed lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 1, 2023)

Congrats on the ride, Jake.  For some reason or another, I just knew it was bound to happen.

Stu


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2023)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congrats on the ride, Jake.  For some reason or another, I just knew it was bound to happen.
> 
> Stu


Thanks again bud


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 1, 2023)

Outstanding!!  Looks like a real tasty meal, Jake.  Only problem I can see is I'll have to add the Slap yo mama at the table,or Miss Linda won't be real pleased with me.  LOL
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 1, 2023)

Flavortown for sure Jake!! Congrats on the well deserved ride!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

jcam222 said:


> Flavortown for sure Jake!! Congrats on the well deserved ride!!


Appreciate it Jeff


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2023)

Fantastic looking Jambalaya Jake!! Got me wanting a bowl for sure!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks to be the bomb Jake, some fine work there! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2023)

Old refreshed a fine recipe for sure Jake.

Warren


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 2, 2023)

This is the total opposite of Scandinavian cooking. This has both amazing color and flavor. It looks fantastic.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 2, 2023)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 2, 2023)

Top Notch, Jake...beautiful! And that crusty bread is the only side you need!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 2, 2023)

Showed this to wife, and yup you guessed it, THATS  what we are having for supper tonight. So here we go gonna give this a roll. Have to go cruise the freezer and see if I still have some of my andouille left.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

xray said:


> Fantastic looking Jambalaya Jake!! Got me wanting a bowl for sure!


Thanks Joe!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks to be the bomb Jake, some fine work there! RAY


Appreciate it ray!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

HalfSmoked said:


> Old refreshed a fine recipe for sure Jake.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren good to see you bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

Sven Svensson said:


> This is the total opposite of Scandinavian cooking. This has both amazing color and flavor. It looks fantastic.


Thanks bud. It's definitely a flavorful meal


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

uncle eddie said:


> That looks fantastic!


Appreciate it bud!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

Cody_Mack said:


> Top Notch, Jake...beautiful! And that crusty bread is the only side you need!


Appreciate it bud.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

SmokinEdge said:


> Showed this to wife, and yup you guessed it, THATS  what we are having for supper tonight. So here we go gonna give this a roll. Have to go cruise the freezer and see if I still have some of my andouille left.


Glad y'all are trying it. Let me know what you think or if you have any questions


----------



## Newglide (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks awesome!!
 Looks like the guy from TN has a little Cajun in his blood


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2023)

Newglide said:


> Looks awesome!!
> Looks like the guy from TN has a little Cajun in his blood


Appreciate it bud. Was born at Ft Polk,La so I've always considered myself an honorary Cajun lol


----------



## BB-que (Jan 2, 2023)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas and non fellas and people who think they are trees, animals, walls and lamps! Sitting around today watching college bowl games. Jambalaya was on the menu. Y'all are gonna want to give this a try as it's a flavor bomb. I'll start out with ingredients.......
> 
> 1.5lb chicken breast
> 12oz Andouille sausage
> ...


Ah man, I’d put a hurtin on that


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 2, 2023)

Very nice Jake!  I would gladly join in on consuming that with joy!  Looks perfect!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2023)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice Jake!  I would gladly join in on consuming that with joy!  Looks perfect!


Appreciate it bud. Was a delicious meal


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2023)

BB-que said:


> Ah man, I’d put a hurtin on that


Thanks bud


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 3, 2023)

TNJAKE

We made a batch of this last night, it was delicious and a big hit with the family. Was a little on the salty side but that’s easily adjusted next time. Definitely keeping this recipe. Thank you for sharing. The layers of flavors are incredible.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 3, 2023)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas and non fellas and people who think they are trees, animals, walls and lamps! Sitting around today watching college bowl games. Jambalaya was on the menu. Y'all are gonna want to give this a try as it's a flavor bomb. I'll start out with ingredients.......
> 
> 1.5lb chicken breast
> 12oz Andouille sausage
> ...


Tomatoes in jambalaya are a big no no for me. But I’d eat it. 

Try a pastalaya next time. Really good too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2023)

SmokinEdge said:


> TNJAKE
> 
> We made a batch of this last night, it was delicious and a big hit with the family. Was a little on the salty side but that’s easily adjusted next time. Definitely keeping this recipe. Thank you for sharing. The layers of flavors are incredible.


Glad you liked it bud and I agree salt is easy to adjust to your liking.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2023)

floridasmoke1 said:


> Tomatoes in jambalaya are a big no no for me. But I’d eat it.
> 
> Try a pastalaya next time. Really good too!
> 
> View attachment 653353


That's why I labeled this creole. Creole jambalaya has tomatoes. Cajun does not. We prefer the red


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2023)

Hell Yeah!
That'll ring in the New Year.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2023)

chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah!
> That'll ring in the New Year.


Appreciate it bud it was a tasty way to ring in the new year


----------



## checkdude (Jan 4, 2023)

Wow! Can't get any better than ! Love jambalaya .


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jan 4, 2023)

That's my jamb right there!  Well done sir!


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 4, 2023)

Well, this jambalaya is on the menu for tomorrow but I messed up and won't have any chicken.  I thought I had some breast meat, so I smoked the thighs I had.  That's are terrific.  Problem is, I now can't find the chicken I thought I had.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2023)

checkdude said:


> Wow! Can't get any better than ! Love jambalaya .


Thanks bud. This is pretty tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2023)

Buckeyedude said:


> That's my jamb right there!  Well done sir!


Appreciate it bud. I see what you did there lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2023)

Nefarious said:


> Well, this jambalaya is on the menu for tomorrow but I messed up and won't have any chicken.  I thought I had some breast meat, so I smoked the thighs I had.  That's are terrific.  Problem is, I now can't find the chicken I thought I had.


Ray when it comes to the proteins you can change whatever. If you don't have chicken just leave it out. Let me know if you have any questions tomorrow


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2023)

Yup....Creole for sure. You nailed it Jake! Looks great!


----------



## TNJAKE (Friday at 9:21 AM)

indaswamp said:


> Yup....Creole for sure. You nailed it Jake! Looks great!


Appreciate it Keith


----------



## Nefarious (Friday at 10:47 PM)

Here is my version with a couple of issues.  First I didn't have chicken and wanted it.  Second, the sausage got away from me and was a little more crisp than I wanted, and third I couldn't cook the rice in because wife wants it on her roasted cauliflower.  Other than that it was totally awesome.







Picture doesn't show the shrimp, but it has nice #13 shrimp.  And I probably made it too hot for the wife.  

It was a many beers during cook, and more beers eating kindle of meal, my kind.


----------



## TNJAKE (Saturday at 7:43 AM)

Nefarious said:


> Here is my version with a couple of issues.  First I didn't have chicken and wanted it.  Second, the sausage got away from me and was a little more crisp than I wanted, and third I couldn't cook the rice in because wife wants it on her roasted cauliflower.  Other than that it was totally awesome.
> 
> View attachment 653639
> 
> ...


Looks tasty glad y'all enjoyed it!


----------



## hammer77 (Saturday at 10:25 AM)

I haven't had jambalya in 20+ years, I got a feeling thats gonna change, thanks for posting the recipe!

Dave.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sunday at 9:54 AM)

hammer77 said:


> I haven't had jambalya in 20+ years, I got a feeling thats gonna change, thanks for posting the recipe!
> 
> Dave.


Appreciate it bud. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## nicefly (Tuesday at 10:14 PM)

Well I was inspired by this post.  Wanted to try something new and never made jambalya.

A few differences, I used poblanos instead of bell pepper (heresy!)
Crushed fresh romas instead of canned.  Used fresh thyme.  Subbed my own smoked/dried pepper blend (habanero and serrano if I remember correctly)
Didnt have file seasoning, I will have to get some.

Absolutely delicious!  I am really good at making your receipe, haha.  Thank you for sharing I am really enjoying it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Yesterday at 8:30 AM)

nicefly said:


> Well I was inspired by this post.  Wanted to try something new and never made jambalya.
> 
> A few differences, I used poblanos instead of bell pepper (heresy!)
> Crushed fresh romas instead of canned.  Used fresh thyme.  Subbed my own smoked/dried pepper blend (habanero and serrano if I remember correctly)
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it bud. I also used fresh thyme as fresh is always a game changer. Gotta get you some filé powder!


----------

